# My FH constantly getting sick



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I am considering to euthanize my FH it is getting sick and staying at the bottom of the tank for days on end looks like ick, treated it and it gets better for a week or so and gets sick again and hangs out at the bootmom of the tank again for days on end.

Every thing is ok, temp, water parameters ect. 

Just getting tired of constantly treating this fish with meds.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to FH keeping. Since it is a man made fish and still not perfection yet. The funny things is not all of them turn out like this but eventually they will and it is just a matter of time, if you lucky you will get one that last longer.


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Timmy was like that the whole times, good days but more bad. I wish I had given him a rubbing alcohol bath for his last moments, (put him down) He died "natuarally" but what a long fight. I would put him down if I was you as it doesnt get better from here. ONlly new and unique presentations of illness...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i think the most humane way to euthanize them would be to bring the temperature down so they fall asleep/freeze, theres prolly a few others.

dont know if i'd want my lungs filled with rubbing alcohol so id suggest not doing that to a fish.


----------

